# Sunglasses



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I wear sunglasses snowboarding because I don't feel like wearing my god damn gordinis. They're spy haymakers, only the best for me. How 'bout you?

Plus they hella steezy and don't restrict your nasal passages-gangsta right there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I used to love wearing sunglasses to snowboard. I had a pair of old school oakly eyejackets that were awesome for boarding. They were the cobalt blue frame with red iridium lenses. I crashed hard and broke them, though, and I could never find another pair that I liked. So now it's googles for me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Essi, Sabre, or Ashbury.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I rocked my Oakley's this past weekend at Sugar. They did fine for me.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I personally see it as more of a gaper skier trend around me than anything. So I just rock my a frames because they is comfy


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Where i ride it is way to cold for sunglasses. I've tried it but my eyes would water just as I was hitting a jump and I crashed and broke them.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah googles are sick, they're a fun part of the sport for me.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

how are goggles fun?


----------

